# First look.......8 windows



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Gary Kerr posted these on his Facebook page......hot off the boat.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

falcondesigns said:


> Gary Kerr posted these on his Facebook page......hot off the boat.


Looks amazing and can't wait.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Will the tower have it's windows?


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Just saw this on Facebook too. Looks amazing and can hardly wait for this one!


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Holy cow, I'm in Seaview heaven...!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> Gary Kerr posted these on his Facebook page......hot off the boat.


Couldn't help yourself huh????LOL!!!!!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

beatlepaul said:


> Couldn't help yourself huh????LOL!!!!!


after some careful consideration,no.........


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

[Beloch] Eez Byoootifool! [/Beloch]

*head explodes*


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

That looks pretty slick! I'll be grabbing one (have to sneak it past the wife- lol).


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Holy Half Nelson! That looks sweet!


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

John P said:


> [Beloch] Eez Byoootifool! [/Beloch]
> 
> *head explodes*


"Whatever happens...just don't open your eyes Miriam!" (Indiana was sneaking a Seaview model past her into the house!)


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Moebius, I'm left speechless, the lines on this construct are unbelievably graceful, the nose and windows are just so perfect. I never thought such a styrene model in this scale would have been available to the mass market during my lifetime, or anytime for that matter. Fox!


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Well, there goes a C-Note (I bought the four-window, but this design is still my first love).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Can't wait to see the interior!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks fantastic, and vastly different fromthe first one! I'm pleased, and I'll have to build one for sure at some point! Way to go Moebius!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow! I'm amazed they've gotten the prototype so quickly! Yippee!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

"Sell my clothes, Ma! I've died and gone to Heaven!"


That just looks fanatastic. I'll be eagerly awaiting the release of this bad boy.


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope he posts some shots of the stern.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:hat: Probably looks exactly like this, but about 6" shorter: :wave:


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

m jamieson said:


> I hope he posts some shots of the stern.


The stern is basically the same as in the original kit, except for a Polaris missile rising on what will be a column of transparent bubbles.

The pictures I posted on Facebook are just some teasers. I've sent a bunch of photos to Moebius, and they'll be posting a selection at their website and/or on their Facebook page. There are a number of relatively minor corrections to make to the prototype, but I think the overall shape of the bow came out quite well. I want to thank Dave Merriman for the excellent job he did in scribing the bow planes, windows, and other features onto my master pattern. I can draw the outlines in pencil, but nobody beats Dave when it comes to scribing.

Back to work...

Gary


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

teslabe said:


> Looks amazing and can't wait.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Will the tower have it's windows?


But of course! Plus some additional small details from the full-size set. The all-new tower, based on my photos & tracings of the sail on the 17 ft model, looks real "Seaviewy". 

Gary


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

::sarcasm:: Oh, that's not right at all! Where's the 'beluga bulge' over the windows? Where's the cut line that duplicates the access point for the 8' model? snark snark! :sarcasm::

No, seriously, that's a thing of beauty.

The hatches on the sail seem a tad overdone to me (as in the look like planted on after-the-fact detailing rather than built into the sail) but that might be the lighting. 

So, Gary, did they use your corrected design for the thrust tubes and all that fiddley stuff about angles at the aft? I recall it was small but surprisingly significant how that change worked out to the final look.

I know it's too late but boy, I surely wish this kit was being engineered with a modular assembly concept so that either the 4 or 8 window Seaview could be build using common parts.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The 8 window version prototype looks very gracefull.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Gary K said:


> The stern is basically the same as in the original kit, except for a Polaris missile rising on what will be a column of transparent bubbles.
> 
> The pictures I posted on Facebook are just some teasers. I've sent a bunch of photos to Moebius, and they'll be posting a selection at their website and/or on their Facebook page. There are a number of relatively minor corrections to make to the prototype, but I think the overall shape of the bow came out quite well. I want to thank Dave Merriman for the excellent job he did in scribing the bow planes, windows, and other features onto my master pattern. I can draw the outlines in pencil, but nobody beats Dave when it comes to scribing.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work Gary! I didn't expect to see something so soon after Wonderfest. This is why Moebius is *THE* Sci-Fi model company!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Can someone post pictures of both the TV Seaview and Movie Seaview side to side for comparison.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Steve H said:


> ::sarcasm:: Oh, that's not right at all! Where's the 'beluga bulge' over the windows? Where's the cut line that duplicates the access point for the 8' model? snark snark! :sarcasm::
> 
> No, seriously, that's a thing of beauty.
> 
> ...


The details on the sail hatches are based on the full-size hatch, rather than on the smplified ones found on the models. They *may* stand out a tiny bit too far, but the hatches on both the models and full-size set stick out rather prominently, too, and the relief of details on kits is sometimes exaggerated in order to show up sufficiently. If you want to bother, I think a sanding sponge or fine sandpaper would reduce the relief a bit.

Frank doesn't have a limitless budget for tooling, so the propulsion tubes weren't altered this time around. Now if this kit sells REALLY well and somebody can talk Frank into a 1/96 scale Seaview..... 

Gary


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

There's funny rectangle shapes all over it and no flying sub bay. Do over!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Gary K said:


> The details on the sail hatches are based on the full-size hatch, rather than on the smplified ones found on the models. They *may* stand out a tiny bit too far, but the hatches on both the models and full-size set stick out rather prominently, too, and the relief of details on kits is sometimes exaggerated in order to show up sufficiently. If you want to bother, I think a sanding sponge or fine sandpaper would reduce the relief a bit.
> 
> Frank doesn't have a limitless budget for tooling, so the propulsion tubes weren't altered this time around. Now if this kit sells REALLY well and somebody can talk Frank into a 1/96 scale Seaview.....
> 
> Gary


Thanks for this, but now I'm maybe a little confused. That sounds like some of the 4-window Seaview tooling is being re-used, yet I was under the impression that this kit was all new tooling due to the differences. Maybe I'm missing something.

Now, if the reality is that the existing tooling for the 4-window is being modified (recut) for the majority of parts, that makes sense.

OTOH I guess some tooling is modular and being able to reuse a tree that contains the thrust tube parts would be a savings vs. the new 'chunk' of mold...

So, what IS carried over? Sail detail bits? Thrust tubes and the V fin? the missile hatch plates? Surely the mini sub and Apple One. 

And needs a tiny figure of Capt. Crane in scuba gear holding onto a handhold for dear life... 

So, when's the 1/350 version of this kit due? Oh, come on, you KNOW it's going to happen.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Steve H said:


> Thanks for this, but now I'm maybe a little confused. That sounds like some of the 4-window Seaview tooling is being re-used, yet I was under the impression that this kit was all new tooling due to the differences. Maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> So, what IS carried over? Sail detail bits? Thrust tubes and the V fin? the missile hatch plates? Surely the mini sub and Apple One.


The entire fwd half of the hull and the sail are all-new tooling. The 16-tube missile deck was modified to include an optional-position missile hatch and a Polaris missile. Everything else is carried over.

At first I thought that we'd have to back-date the limber holes on the aft half of the hull, which was based on the 17 ft FS version, but fortunately Uncle Irwin never bothered to update the limber holes on the 17-footer when they revamped the model into the FS version. In fact, if you look at the 1st season opening credits they show a surface shot of the right side of the 17-footer, and you can see that they never bothered to put aft limber holes on the side of the model that faced away from the camera. Shades of the 11 ft Enterprise model!

Gary


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Gary K said:


> But of course! Plus some additional small details from the full-size set. The all-new tower, based on my photos & tracings of the sail on the 17 ft model, looks real "Seaviewy".
> 
> Gary


I thought as much, it was an early morning "Dumb question"...... You really did a fantastic job and I look forward to seeing more pictures and then getting in my hands for real.......


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Rattrap said:


> (I bought the four-window, but this design is still my first love)


Yeah, me too, partly based on the old Aurora config.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I had the 32 inch Lunar Models Seaview (movie version) and I sold it. When is this kit scheduled for release and will it be molded in Blue/Gray Thanks, Guy Schlicter.


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Gary!!!!!!


VERY Very Nicely done. And yes I too favour this version design over the 4 window. can hardly wait to get my hands on one. One thing I noticed... the searchlight cage bracket has extra holes on the edges, would this be to accommodate this design for the cage?


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I had the 32 inch Lunar Models Seaview (movie version) and I sold it. When is this kit scheduled for release and will it be molded in Blue/Gray Thanks, Guy Schlicter.


I assume the kit will be molded in light gray. As far as I know, Moebius doesn't have a release date yet, but the project is proceeding at a good pace so far (knock on wood).

Gary


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

megabot11 said:


> Gary!!!!!!
> 
> 
> VERY Very Nicely done. And yes I too favour this version design over the 4 window. can hardly wait to get my hands on one. One thing I noticed... the searchlight cage bracket has extra holes on the edges, would this be to accommodate this design for the cage?


Until I started sculpting the master pattern I'd forgotten how nice the movie version looks. And yes, the design of the bracket & headlight still need to be tweaked, but the cage will be on the final model.

Gary


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow! This project is coming along at flank speed! The new bow looks fantastic! Great job so far! Can't wait for this one! Do we have at projected release date yet? I thought over the years I had developed patience as I have grown older but....I want it...I need it......I must have it!!!!! Thanks for the update! Thanks Dave and Gary and team Moebius!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey this looks pretty sweet; if not better than the first! Im glad I sold my TV Seaview build up... now I can make a second one.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

This may be a bit premature, but is there any chance we’ll be seeing a 1/350 scale, eight-window _Seaview_ as a companion to the “baby” four-window version?

EDIT: Never mind, I see *Steve H* already posed that question.


----------



## garymartian (Apr 22, 2008)

There are more pics at the moebius facebook page! it looks proper awesome.  http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=216705725036405&set=pu.152580141448964&type=1&theater


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

I think I just had a Seaviewgasm!  I'm glad I have the 4 window version, but THIS is the boat I wanted. I'm a MUCH bigger fan of the movie than the TV show.

John O.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wowzer!!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

OMG...... What a fantastic piece of work...... I have to admit, I love both versions, they offer totally different paths on each build and just love the fact I will now have both.....:thumbsup: Thanks for the link.....:wave: Almost forgot, Gary, you really do some great work.........


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I hate to be the unlucky soul who walks out of the upper deck doorway. 
Really looks nice!


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> Can someone post pictures of both the TV Seaview and Movie Seaview side to side for comparison.


Here's a couple. 

the biggest difference is in the bow section, as well the windows on the sail ( tower ) were removed for the 4 window.

There's also a photo at the Moebius web site with the two models together for
comparison.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I too am one of the ones who loves the 8 window version best. I'm also one of the ones who'll have to sneak it past SHE, who must be obeyed. Thanks so much for your work, Gary! Michael


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

MJB said:


> I too am one of the ones who loves the 8 window version best. I'm also one of the ones who'll have to sneak it past SHE, who must be obeyed. Thanks so much for your work, Gary! Michael


Do like I do...just tell her you've been saving it for an awfully long time!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

megabot11 said:


> Here's a couple.
> 
> the biggest difference is in the bow section, as well the windows on the sail ( tower ) were removed for the 4 window.
> 
> ...


Nice pics megabott11...gives me the warm fuzzies just looking at them!


fortress


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice work Gary. Are the conning tower windows going to be transparent and is there any interior detail in the conning tower?


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

fortress said:


> Nice pics megabott11...gives me the warm fuzzies just looking at them!
> 
> 
> fortress



And it will get even more warm and fuzzy feeling when those two moebius kits
are side by side on the shelf. Of course... got to get it by the Misses first.

Oh That old thing...It's always been there honey, You mean you've only noticed
it now?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Luckily, at this point in life, my wife has given up and just accepts that I'm going to blow a lot of money on models. I just hope this doesn't count as some form of abuse on my part.


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

I brought up to mine... that women are allowed to purchase huge numbers of shoes, handbags, jewelry, nail polishes ect... and of course thats ok with her, no problem there! And I added that just in the jewelry category alone there is seemingly an endless assortment of rings , necklaces, earrings...of all varieties and sizes and colors!
How much jewelry do most guys have? Ok..a watch or two and maybe a ring.. and if you live in Miami maybe a big gold necklace! 
But show up with some model kits and it's "Do you REALLY need to waste our money on that clutter??"
But once everything is put in perspective with 'her' monthly purchases and that most kits are cheaper than just one of her manny-pedi's ...then the world becomes more balanced!
For awhile anyway.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

SUNGOD said:


> Nice work Gary. Are the conning tower windows going to be transparent and is there any interior detail in the conning tower?


Transparent windows - yes. Interior detail - no.

Gary


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Gary K said:


> Transparent windows - yes. Interior detail - no.
> 
> Gary




Thanks Gary. I don't suppose there'd be much room for interior detail there anyway. Great to hear the windows will be transparent.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

^^ The only interior detail that would be present anyway would be the periscopes and radio/radar antennas, like on the Renwal and Revell cutaway FBM submarine kits. On modern subs, the "sail" is a free-flooding structure that's basically just a streamlined fairing over the periscopes and antennas. It contains no crew spaces.

Of course, that calls forth the question of what those clear windows are for . . .


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Gary K said:


> Transparent windows - yes. Interior detail - no.
> 
> Gary




Thanks Gary. Great to hear the windows are transparent and it's most probably too small a space to see any interior detail anyway.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Gary K said:


> Transparent windows - yes. Interior detail - no.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary. Great to hear the windows are transparent and it's most probably too small a space to see any interior detail anyway.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Gary K said:


> Transparent windows - yes. Interior detail - no.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary. Great to hear the windows are transparent and it's most probably too small a space to see any interior detail anyway.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

In case nobody has said it yet, Thanks, Gary.


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi all.

Thought i would do a bit of Photoshop on the G.K. Seaview image to see what it would look like with the top deck and limber holes of the 8 1/2 footer, I like em both. though the 8 1/2 footer looks a little top deck heavy.

BTW thanks Gary!!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

megabot11 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Thought i would do a bit of Photoshop on the G.K. Seaview image to see what it would look like with the top deck and limber holes of the 8 1/2 footer, I like em both. though the 8 1/2 footer looks a little top deck heavy.
> 
> BTW thanks Gary!!


I'm glad Gary did it the way he did, it's a very clean job, IMHO.....


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm just happy for a large "screen accurate" model to proudly display on my mantlepiece! Thank you Frank, Gary, Dave and all the rest of the good crew of the U.S.S. Moebius!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

In case anyone's wondering why there's multiple posts from me........I posted a reply last night....it seemed to have posted, then when I looked at the page again......it mysteriously wasn't there. This happened a few times and in the end I gave up.

Low and behold...I check today and it's there....plus 2 others. 

Anyone else have problems posting on here last night?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Don't know if this post can be read.....but the same thing's happening again.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, the contents page keeps saying "Last post by Scotpens at 2:08 PM"


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Just hit "Refresh" when you open each page and all posts will update. Not sure why, but that is the "fix" I have found. I hope someone sees this!


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Same phenomenon is occurring all over the site all day.


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

teslabe said:


> I'm glad Gary did it the way he did, it's a very clean job, IMHO.....


I hear ya. And I like it too. I was just messing around with the image to see
how it might look. 

I also noticed the site acting funny earlier, when I posted it wouldn't show.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who was having problems and yes...the refresh button made a difference yesterday. I thought it was my pc or I was going nuts.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

John O said:


> I think I just had a Seaviewgasm!  I'm glad I have the 4 window version, but THIS is the boat I wanted. I'm a MUCH bigger fan of the movie than the TV show.
> 
> John O.


I'm the opposite, didn't see the movie till much later but I always liked the
look of the movie and first season ship. They will make a fine matched pair!!


----------

